# Wider in the front?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Blew a front tire so thinking of replacing both front.

Have 26-9-12 on now and 26-11-12's on rear.

Find the machine a bit tippy on tight turns.

Think a wider front tire would make it more stable or just too hard to turn. 

Mostly trail rider that stops and try's to get stuck in mudholes.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I would stick with the 9's on the front(for steering ease) and get some HL springs then she would stand up in the turns better .


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Might try some 1" wheel spacers first. 

Don't have the $$ for new springs at this time.

(Anyone have some spacers for sale?)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i'd give the wheel spacers a go. You can get a set of really nice ones from rhino parts and performance . last i bought 2 sets they were about $50 something per set to the door.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

About $100.00 a set here.

I'll check Rhino!!


----------

